

Teacher spends two days as a student and is shocked at what she learns - jaoued
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/answer-sheet/wp/2014/10/24/teacher-spends-two-days-as-a-student-and-is-shocked-at-what-she-learned/

======
benguild
I think this is part of the reason why programming/computer classes can be
more engaging… since you’re doing more than just sitting the entire time.
(probably reading reddit, etc.)

~~~
pnt12
That's not engaging, thats a distraction from the lesson. I hate having
someone in front of me browsing reedit, 9gag or any entertaining stuff - it
distracts me even if I don't care for the content.

